# New Mexico Thunder



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

I was going thru my pictures and found these two from back in 98. We were on vacation going thru Ne Mexico heading for four corners and a thunderstorm poped up. I was using a Cannon sure shot 35mm when i snapped these. Something about these photos always makes me think of the old west and a cattledrive getting ready to go bad. I thought i would share.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

I remember this trip like it was yesterday what a great time and some awesome scenery. We all need to get together and do this again.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes we do


----------

